

Apple's brand value rises to No. 2 in the world, after Google - dean
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/09/15/apples-brand-value-rises-to-no-2-in-the-world-after-google/

======
czhiddy
Wasn't Coca Cola the most valuable brand in the world? Or were they just the
most recognizable?

~~~
dshep
Yeah agreed. Pretty skeptical of this list. Everywhere in the world I've been
there is Coca Cola. And Nokia. I don't think Apple is known in Africa for
instance, I could be wrong though.

~~~
edge17
your comment reminded me of this video -
[http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/melinda_french_gates_what_...](http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/melinda_french_gates_what_nonprofits_can_learn_from_coca_cola.html)

pretty amazing how coca cola's made it into the most remote places in the
world

------
Rotor
What's actually more interesting in this report is the current economic
effects on 'Brand USA', which is now at a 10 year low.

------
strandev
"Brand Finance uses a more straightforward discounted cash flow technique to
arrive at a net present value of a company's trademark and associated
intellectual property."

This seems like a dubious way to calculate the value of a brand.

~~~
justincormack
Seems reasonablish. Work out how much more they are selling and how much
higher the price is compared to not having the brand. The hard bit is the
counterfactual.

Most of the figures are made up from how many people have heard of it and
assigning a value I think.

------
msellout
I'm dubious. How is it possible to separate the demand generated by
marketing/brand from the demand generated from non-marketing/brand
characteristics of products? In many cases, the brand IS the product.

------
wavephorm
Made up numbers are not interesting.

------
me-two-me-to
(a'hem) ...ah, well at least google's on top :]

